# Fender liner



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I pulled my 326 out if my 65 Tempest to do the RMS and TQ seal. While I have the engine bay clear, I am cleaning everything I can get to. One project I'm stumped with. I was going to swap my TXV on the a/c. Step one in the manual says drop the inner fender well. Pffft. I've got all the bolts out. It moves about an inch and binds. Can't go up in the back because you hit the inner fender. Can't go down because it's tucked inside the fender. Can't go forward or backwards. How the $&@? does it come out without having to pull the fender? Please help.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've only pulled them on 68-72 cars, but they're very similar to the earlier cars.

The ONLY way I've ever been able to remove them with the fender on the car is by loosening the upper and lower fender attaching bolts at the A pillar/firewall/frame. IIRC, there are 2 bolts up near the windshield and upper door hinge and 2 more bolts down at the bottom, lower edge of the fender.

Then, you can maneuver the fender outward to allow the inner to rotate down and out of the fender.

Make sure you mark the position of the bolts and the quantity of shims at every fender attachment point, so you can get the fender back where it belongs when you're done.

There might be a better/easier method, but I never found it.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, JMT. That extra 1/4 inch of play let me wrestle it out. Didn't even need the cutting torch...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

